# How important is he/she/it to you



## sindal (Jun 18, 2011)

So your fursona huh?

What do you think your fursoan is meant to represent?

Is it what you wished you were?
did you make it just because everyeone else had one and you though 'shit I can't bea furry without one' and randomly summed it up?
Is it how you really see yourself? (Just in fur)

For me, 
Sindal is what I try to be like: Calm, helpful and somewhat powerful in some way
I won't say I am all of these, cause I so am not powerful 

But what about you guys


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Jun 18, 2011)

Well, like some others and their fursonas, Iudicium is an idealized version of myself both physically and emotionally. He also means quite a bit to me as I've been slowly developing him over the past 5 years. He wasn't some quick stock character I made to just quickly be part of the fandom on a personal level, but rather something tied to me. He's slowly evolved the past years and still is.

He's actually what I'm working to become. Minus the anthro Tiger physiology of course xD. But his structure (muscular), mentality, resilience, independence and even skills. Which may be why he takes so long to develop since my own views and values change so I adopt him to reflect that change.


----------



## William (Jun 18, 2011)

I shat up my fursona so people could think of me as a cute furry thing. No personal attachment. Plus he's fun to doodle on mail. "Overdraft fees? Here, have a check and a dhole with a disgusted expression. Get your shit together, Bank Of America."


----------



## Panthura (Jun 18, 2011)

Panthura's kinda important to me, I mean, I am quite new to this fandom, so he is still developing, but I think he encompasses what I aspire to be (minus the fact he's a panther), not necessarily what I am right now. Although over time I may become more like him (cliche), but you never know.


----------



## Meimei (Jun 18, 2011)

Meimei is also important to me, she represent all what I love and what I am.  not physically, because I don't particularly want to become some feral gryphon ^^ , I mean her personality is mine but exagerated. I kinda see her as a way to represent myself. ~


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 18, 2011)

My sergal Raziel, my kookaburra Paige and my skinwalker all represent me. My sergal represents my past, kookaburra represents my personality and emotions and my skinwalker is basically what i chose to keep from having a thousand different sonas. I can shape shift at will. I am pretty attached to them myself.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 18, 2011)

My 'sona is just meant as something I draw, in place of my real self, sometimes.

It has no other significance.
It's just for fun.


----------



## WingDog (Jun 18, 2011)

My sona is what I hope to become, just a better happier, more social me. But I cannot really say that it he is something other than what I created, I created him to be like me, just better.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 18, 2011)

My fursona is essentially me. He has a lot of traits that we have in common, mainly his skills as a translator and his hedonistic view of life. In fact, he's a werepanther... so his human form is identical to me in real life.

Of course, he does have some wishful traits... being a therianthrope, he doesn't age. And due to his particular curse, he also occasionally changes gender. What can I say, I love girls so much that sometimes I get in the mood to become one myself.


----------



## Ley (Jun 18, 2011)

Ley isn't really my 'sona but at the same time is

she's her own separate character that mimics my own traits

she's important in the sense that she's mine and i don't want people stealing her

but not too terribly important.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 18, 2011)

I haven't really put as much time into giving my 'sona her own personality as I thought I would. I suit as her, but just as another friendly furry, nothing unique.
I think she may have been a fox if I hadn't seen how many other foxes were in the fandom and moved more towards hares.
e-shrug etc.


----------



## Sar (Jun 20, 2011)

sindal said:


> So your fursona huh?
> 
> Is it what you wished you were?



Hmmmmm.... dangerous question there. one in which i thread asking it would be closed. Take care on it.

I would say my fursona is based partly on my personality. 
A fox/citra hybrid. Timid, helpful and protectful to friends.
The apperarence is partly similar. the hairstyle is one i am growing my hair for.


----------



## bloomingrose (Jun 20, 2011)

bloomingrose is what i am on the inside, lively ambitious and always willing to take risks, shes what i am and what i always want to be


----------



## Ixtu (Jun 20, 2011)

Ixtu IS me.
On sort of an insane level, no need for details.


----------



## Intrapersonality (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm not finished developing mine...but when I'm done, it should be the physical manifestation of my personality, both good and bad traits. I'm big on symbolism, and that's what a fursona is to me. A symbol that represents the person behind it. Like a logo for a company. It's the face people recognize you by, and the vessel you use to interact with others. Some people change their sonas over time, because they grow, so the symbol representing them must also change in order to remain accurate. Others don't need that much change. Their set with who they are, and what they want to be. It works the same for people who feel no emotional attachment to their fursona--it's still a symbol they use in drawings in place of themselves. It's their second face.


----------



## israfur (Jun 26, 2011)

Nik is important to me, when I'm feeling really down I think about him and the pain just goes away. He helps me forget about reality and such, so I guess it's an escape of some sort.
That's not the only reason I have him though. He's something that I want to be; happy, outgoing, not afraid of anything, a joy to be around, and he's a guy. (I'm a girl irl)
He's also his own separate character, but with my personality. He just happens to be a little cooler. xD



All my life I've felt like I was born into in the wrong body -not gender wise really, but species wise. Sometimes I think mother nature made a mistake and put me in a human body. ^^;
To help people understand what I mean, I've created a sona to represent myself. So to answer your question, yes Nik is kind of a bif deal to me.


----------



## bioastre (Jun 28, 2011)

Chameli is quite important to me, because I try to make her as close to me in personality as possible.  
Plus, I've always had a liking for the idea of flight - and a love of peacocks!
I have a feeling a lot of people find their fursona important.  Most I've seen are ideal representations of the creator.  
But yep, that's all I have for my two cents. <3


----------



## Arlo (Jun 28, 2011)

Arlo is my fursuit.  A character that I portray because I enjoy performing/theatre.  He's a fun hobby, rather than a part of my own personality.  The only reason he's a wolf instead of another anthro animal is because that was the suit commission offered by his builders.  I liked the look of their other fursuits, knew I wanted one and the timing was right for me to be able to purchase him.

Having said that, I did name him and even though I'm not invested in him on a personal level, I still think he's pretty cute.  I am having tons of fun working on his character.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 28, 2011)

I split my personal interests into three characters. My fursona is my biotechnology interest. The themes of my characters are like split parts of my imagination. If this were a cliche cartoon and one were to go inside my brain, what my future art shows would be what they would see. In my 'Brain Room', that is.

Oh, lord. I hope at least someone gets what I am trying to say. It's always so hard to give a non-blurry explanation of what goes on in my brain. It's kind of depressing, really. I'd go more in depth with this topic, but I'm sort of busy. Maybe I can give a better explanation of this on FA some day.


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 28, 2011)

I think I understand. You have divided up your personality into three personalities each representing a certain part of the whole.  In the brain room three things are working together to creat you. Am I remotely close?


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 28, 2011)

Inciatus said:


> I think I understand. You have divided up your personality into three personalities each representing a certain part of the whole.  In the brain room three things are working together to creat you. Am I remotely close?


 
It kind of just sounds like you repeated what he just said.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 28, 2011)

Inciatus said:


> I think I understand. You have divided up your personality into three personalities each representing a certain part of the whole.  In the brain room three things are working together to creat you. Am I remotely close?


 
You've gotten as close as anyone's gotten at all, and that's not very much at all.


----------



## Don (Jun 28, 2011)

My fursona is essentially me in Jackal form. I consider myself fairly important to me, so I guess he is too.


----------



## Browder (Jun 28, 2011)

Fursona is just symbolically me, so not very important. I don't need a symbol to exist. :/

Still I choose the fursona species (jackrabbit) as a kind of statement about turning my weaknesses into strengths. Furthermore it has cultural significance. I guess it's important to me by simply being another way to look at myself. Since most people need to do that more I figure I'm doing something right.


----------



## Kailombax (Jun 28, 2011)

Kai is somewhat important to me but like Browder said, I too don't need a symbol to exist.

I chose a Lombax because I won't lie, Ratchet, the character from Ratchet & Clank was such a cool design and I never saw anything quite like him and well, along the way, I decided to make my own fursona based off of his species. But Kai does have similarities to me, he's slim and skinny but somewhat toned like me, flexible like me, shy but nice, dresses in a Gothic/Alternative style like me (only I exaggerate the clothes more on him), and so on. The only difference is that he's covered in fur and is fictional.


----------



## Billythe44th (Jun 29, 2011)

I like bunnies. I drew a hare. I arbitrarily decided it represents me.


----------



## Night-san (Jun 29, 2011)

My fursona's only mildly important to me. I suppose her species is significant to me, since I'm a Grey Wolf therian, but otherwise... she's just a character that I use to represent myself online and within the fandom. Her personality is the same, and she has the same body build, etc... so she's hardly an idealized version of me, except on those days where I might feel some species dysphoria.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 29, 2011)

Sollux said:


> I split my personal interests into three characters. My fursona is my biotechnology interest. The themes of my characters are like split parts of my imagination. If this were a cliche cartoon and one were to go inside my brain, what my future art shows would be what they would see. In my 'Brain Room', that is.
> 
> Oh, lord. I hope at least someone gets what I am trying to say. It's always so hard to give a non-blurry explanation of what goes on in my brain. It's kind of depressing, really. I'd go more in depth with this topic, but I'm sort of busy. Maybe I can give a better explanation of this on FA some day.


I get what you're saying, and I'm the same way.
I have a ton of different characters that represent me in some way. Clayton represents me as a whole, though.


----------



## mizu-oka (Jul 1, 2011)

Mine is just a simplified version of me in wolf form. There wasn't any sort of time where I designated them as my fursona--I just grabbed an avatar I randomly made when I joined up with FAF, and have been expanding them ever since--at least physically. 

They're also what my gender is, since I'm genderqueer. No breasts, no visible genitals, neutral. No sexy artworks for my fursona for you.


----------



## Dragunov (Jul 2, 2011)

I'd say my fursona(s) are quite important to me as artistic devices, in the sense that I can put emotion I feel through them and use them to illustrate my feelings/thoughts on certain things; I find though that because they're meant to represent more of a personal aspect it limits what I can do with them depending on what I'm trying to draw, so usually I just end up drawing a random character or not drawing anything at all. I guess thinking about it from that perspective they probably hold too much impotance for me if they're dictating the artwork they should be in!


----------



## Sar (Jul 2, 2011)

Billythe44th said:


> I like bunnies. I drew a hare. I arbitrarily decided it represents me.


 When i was coming up with the first GOOD drawing, It was exactly like me, in candid form. The other drawings were crapscraps.
I have made small changes since but the way he is drawn will always be kept constant, even if i become better at drawing.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 2, 2011)

My new one just hit me in the face, like, instantly. It's just so weird and out of the ordinary. I just fell in love with it's uniqueness.


----------



## Mikhowl (Jul 5, 2011)

My fursona is a little of both - what I want to be and what I am. It being a wolf itself defines that, because I strongly relate myself to the wolf totem, what I am and what I strive towards. He has glasses cause I wear glasses, and he has bare paws cause paws are cool. No shirt because...he's a wolf, and the arm band and necklace because...well that's just extras. I always wear my hat like that and the arm behind the head is to represent both meek and relaxed. Also comfort if you view it that way. 

And it's all wrapped up with a forest/woods background by the water, at sunset, the ideal setting.


----------



## Zephyre (Jul 7, 2011)

I used to roleplay a year or two ago as a white wolf, Zephyr. 
Realised every newfag ever chose a Wolf.
Changed it to one of my favourite animals, Puma. I act like a cat sometimes.
Around eight Furries are called "Zephyr" and one (that I know of) is a fursuiter.
Changed Zephyr to Zephyre, since I haven't seen that name anywhere.
Yeah, that's pretty much it.


----------



## Altias (Jul 16, 2011)

Without Altias I think I wouldn't be the person I am today.
She kind of helped me past my middle school years (which were horrible due to bullying and my somewhat weak will).
If I suddenly gave her up I'd feel kind of empty.
She's kind of what I want to be; enthusiastic, positive, friendly, social. She has her phobias though that echo mine. Not all of them are the same though.
She's kind of like me, but not completely. She's what I strive to be. c:


----------



## KFur (Jul 16, 2011)

I'd say my fox fursona is incredibly important to me. It's not really something I've had to mentally sculpt or think about, it's just my furry side. It's a different side of my personality, but I feel it's me. I would be my fursona in an instant, and in public I would say my self image is sometimes based on my fursona, ie. knowing my tail is swishing behind me.

Odd stuff.


----------



## Cloverwolf (Aug 3, 2011)

Well...I'll be short and sweet with this one. I am not a human that wears the mask of a wolf, but rather the wolf who wears the mask of a human.


----------



## Kitter (Aug 3, 2011)

Mine is pretty important to me...I've been developing her for a long time and she will continue to change and develop as I do. She is everything I am, perhaps a little bit more, and is the only one I'd use to represent myself in any way. For a long time I had many ideas, but it's only within the last month or so that I've been able to really put a physical form to it and get her out onto paper.


----------

